# Confused all the time, don't remember things



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Any of you feel confused all the time, unable to recall yesterday or other events from their life? Os this still dissociation?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yup im constantly confused and my short term memory is awful...I often cant remember what ive been doing throughout the current day never mind the previous day...

Very normal for dissociation Mezona...


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks Eddy for the reply. But are you confused to the point where you dont know what you are doing, like youre not really here? Confused of where you are, who you are...


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Feel like that often...especially if i forget to take my meds....I get seriously disorientated at times...


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

yes, i'm like this all the time. especially after the medicine.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm always confused. Feel like I have dementia


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Same KJames.


----------



## dolphin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah, although it's improved for me. The first week when I had DP I was so out of it and would question if things that had happened to me like 5 minutes ago had really happened or if I had imagined/dreamt it. Thought I was losing it.


----------



## Herman (May 31, 2016)

I feel the same


----------



## Blueyellowred23 (Apr 1, 2016)

I deal with this often, but I really believe it's because I'm not living in the moment. I'm always so wrapped up thinking about how I'm feeling and all the odd sensations to even pay attention to what's going on around me.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

My belief is that DP f***s up our concentration and hence we often feel overwhelmed and very confused and disorientated...

Ask yourself this! How good are you at Multi Tasking since developing DP ???......... AND!!! How good at it were you before DP?

I have noticed that since I developed DP that when Im focussed on a single task everything else thats going on around me becomes totally oblivious to me....This has both the advantage that I can concentrate wholly on the one thing im doing AND the disadvantage that I could be in the middle of an earthquake and not realise...


----------



## Aleks_ (May 13, 2016)

I made a post about this and I've done some looking into and it turns out according to the NHS its called dissociative amnesia and closely ties in with DP.

If you want to find out more about this just click here and scroll down a little

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/dissociative-disorders/Pages/Introduction.aspx

Remember if you are experiencing this just like everything else to with DP don't obsess over it and it will get better. I promise.

I feel like I went into a bit more detail of the feeling of this and if it can bring you comfort relating to someone experiencing the same thing as you just click here

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/54323-i-keep-resetting/#entry373627


----------

